# Ethics !!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I cant take it anymore !!

guaranteed elk hunting, 100% success and no license needed, why dont they just shoot a cow in a pen !!!!!!

Sorry guys, but like I said I cant take it anymore with some of the "new ideas for hunting"


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's all about money today... your not the only one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i never knew there was a "guarantee" when it came to hunting

grocery shopping maybe,but not hunting


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats not hunting, thats killing


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Definitely not our definition of hunting.......shooting cows in a pen- sounds like what we do when we are butchering....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Thats not hunting, thats killing


+1

Maybe they make you hunt for the easy chair with your name on it after brunch.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and we wonder why we (hunters) get such a bad rap with the anti's, you guys are right about it being all about the money.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Kinda like tony tebbe selling dogs. No ethics whatsoever.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL You got that right !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It reminds me when I was a kid, there was this black bear up in Wisconsin, in a cage outside of a bar, every time me and my dad would go up north fishing we would stop there so my dad could have a beer or three and I would go out and give the bear a grape soda. One year we go there and the bear was gone. The owner said, some asshole from Chicago, drove up, got out of his car and shot the bear in the cage...wtf?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like most agree and I am surprised no one mentioned they have seen that add right here on PT !! I did and thats why I posted this.But it looks like the owners have pulled it now , My hat off to whoever stopped the add !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Some lady at work gave me a line of crap because I hunt predators....and how could I do that? I explained that it's more challenging than hunting deer. Atleast when predator hunting I am up against an animal that can smell me from hundreds of yards away, hear me with the slightest snap of a twig and see me from distances that my old eyes and scope have problems with. The message is this, why go out to hunt if you don't want to challenge yourself and experience the thrill of the stalk and the kill to provide for yourself or your family. To me the above mentioned "guaranteed hunt" isn't hunting. It's flat out disrespect for the sport and traditions that we as hunters have passed down to our children and our parents passed down to us. Anyone who will partake in "guaranteed hunts" needs to figure out at what point they have become such a failure in life.

O.K. rant over, sorry. Like PrarieWolf, this topic gets under my skin.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You're guaranteed if you hunt with me.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

SHampton said:


> You're guaranteed if you hunt with me.


How much do you charge? ?. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You're guaranteed to question your sanity!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> You're guaranteed if you hunt with me.





SHampton said:


> You're guaranteed to question your sanity!!!!!!!


what if your like me and have lost that a looooooong time ago

is there still a gaurantee?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I guarantee you'll scratch your head and wonder how in the hell I've ever killed a coyote!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> I guarantee you'll scratch your head and wonder how in the hell I've ever killed a coyote!


 :biggrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is one of the better quotes I read that pertains to this topic.......

"I do not hunt for the joy of killing but for the joy of living, and the inexpressible pleasure of mingling my life however briefly, with that of a wild creature that I respect, admire and value."

John Madson-Out Home


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those hunts are for pseudo-hunters that want to puff themselves up, as most braggarts do. And, such hunts are the stuff that fuels the anti-hunters coffers. Those that participate are the anti-hunters' best allies, whether they know it or not. Reason enough for the Boone and Crockett Club to refuse entries from canned hunts.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SHampton said:


> I guarantee you'll scratch your head and wonder how in the hell I've ever killed a coyote!


After watching all your dog work I'd have to wonder how you couldn't shoot one.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Calling them in hasn't been the problem. Now hitting them here lately has posed quite a challenge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Put some sugar on your oatmeal !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

That would be no fun to clean.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Calling them in hasn't been the problem. Now hitting them here lately has posed quite a challenge.


Just pretend the yote is a paper target, might help. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Calling them in hasn't been the problem. Now hitting them here lately has posed quite a challenge.


Maybe in your subconscious you just dont want to hurt the poor old coyote !!! LOL


----------

